# Mini lop not having baby's



## Animal lover 345 (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi my name is Emily and I got a 6 month old female mini lop 2 months ago I also have a two to three year old male mini lop and during this time she has not had babies can someone please tell me what am I am doing wrong I have them outside that always have grass pallets and water what am I doing wrong ?


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 12, 2019)

Are they together all the time?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 12, 2019)

Absence  makes the heart grow fonder....seperate them for a week, then they should get busy when you put them back together.


----------



## Animal lover 345 (Mar 12, 2019)

Yes they are together all the time but every morning they mate when they first got together they were meeting like crazy !!! and yesterday I thought she might be seasonal because she keep trying to make with them but she only ever dose this once 
 every month so she could seasonal.what do you think ? Also could it be the age difference? Ahh imI'm  annoyed I've been through 6 female rabbits and every single time there's been something wrong with them so they can't have babies and I thought this might be my only chance


----------



## Animal lover 345 (Mar 12, 2019)

Whoops sorry I meant yesterday she tried to mate with the male rabbit  and she only does this once every month


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 12, 2019)

Maybe your stud is a dud ???


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 12, 2019)

Is your doe a buck???


----------



## Animal lover 345 (Mar 12, 2019)

No and what dose that mean your stud is a dud


----------



## Animal lover 345 (Mar 26, 2019)

Help now she has blood coming out her butt ahhh what is happening


----------



## AmberLops (Mar 26, 2019)

Just separate them for a week and put them back together.  You should never keep a buck and doe together for longer than 30 minutes....it'll ruin your buck. I leave my does in with the buck and watch...they should breed and be done within 30 seconds.
I don't know why your doe is bleeding ? That's strange but it could be from constant breeding.
Check again to make sure 'she' is actually a female. Also, your buck could be sterile....is he proven? And has our female ever had a litter?


----------



## Animal lover 345 (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks for the reply she's never had a litter before and this is the first time she's been bleding she's only about 9 months now and he's about 3 to 4 years old this might sound weird but his balls are really saggy and they got white spots over them I do you know anything about it but maby he can not mate or produce letters  I've been through six rabbits to try and get into breeding and every time something is being wrong it's really annoying. And she is definitely a femail. Also if I sepersep them this to crazy they re love birds I don't want them to be lonely  what should I do . When they first were put together they were mating for 2 days straight I was so convinced she was pregnant .


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 26, 2019)

Animal lover 345 said:


> No and what dose that mean your stud is a dud



It means he is not fertile


----------



## Animal lover 345 (Mar 26, 2019)

How am I supposed to know that ?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 26, 2019)

Animal lover 345 said:


> How am I supposed to know that ?




If he isn't  making baby bunnies, and has been with several females to breed...the the expression  "your stud is a dud"  would apply .......or you can simply say he is sterile. ...


----------



## Animal lover 345 (Mar 26, 2019)

No I had another male before I got him when i got the femail so I don't know


----------



## AmberLops (Mar 26, 2019)

Animal lover 345 said:


> Thanks for the reply she's never had a litter before and this is the first time she's been bleding she's only about 9 months now and he's about 3 to 4 years old this might sound weird but his balls are really saggy and they got white spots over them I do you know anything about it but maby he can not mate or produce letters  I've been through six rabbits to try and get into breeding and every time something is being wrong it's really annoying. And she is definitely a femail. Also if I sepersep them this to crazy they re love birds I don't want them to be lonely  what should I do . When they first were put together they were mating for 2 days straight I was so convinced she was pregnant .



I'm not sure about his balls...most rabbits just have really wrinkly, pale testicles anyways. It could be normal 
I would say that after breeding for that long and not being pregnant it could be that your buck is sterile. I'm not sure where you got your female...there could be a chance she is spayed ? I don't know how long you've had her or who you got her from.
As for being lonely, rabbits are not like that and most rabbits do not get along in the first place when kept together.
They do just fine being alone, especially if you have a breeding doe. She'll want to be alone if she gets pregnant and you should never have a male in with a female when she has her litter. Most does become very territorial and could hurt or kill your male.
Try separating them for a week and put them together again. Watch them breed to make sure he actually 'gets' her and get another cage for her and keep them separated from then on


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 26, 2019)

Male rabbits will pull their testicles  up inside them when they are afraid. That would leave a "wrinkly sack look".... is he a prove breeder (is he a daddy to kits?)
Has the doe had kits before ?


----------



## Animal lover 345 (Mar 27, 2019)

No nether have been a parent to kits


----------



## Animal lover 345 (Mar 27, 2019)

How do I tell if she is fixed ?


----------



## Animal lover 345 (Mar 27, 2019)

And yesterday I separated them he was ok but she was sad we have guinea pigs so many I'll put one or 2 with her to keep her company .


----------



## Animal lover 345 (Mar 27, 2019)

Also I go my female when she was 6 months I saved her from some one who was beaig crule to her he would put her in a tiny cage with wire on the bottom but the wire was wide apart so her feet would slip in now her front feet are about deformed she always has them in front of her . And he got her from a breeder and she was crule to her to because she sold the rabbit with a broken tooth and we have to get it fixed . But she has recovered from that .


----------



## AmberLops (Mar 27, 2019)

Animal lover 345 said:


> And yesterday I separated them he was ok but she was sad we have guinea pigs so many I'll put one or 2 with her to keep her company .



I wouldn't put guinea pigs in with rabbits...I've tried that and it doesn't work out. At least not with mine.
There isn't really any way to tell if she is spayed...the fact that she isn't pregnant and you got her from someone else at 6 months old and have been breeding her since then makes me wonder if she's spayed. It's either she's spayed or your male is sterile


----------

